# Varnish roan?



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 24, 2011)

In the past I've posted pictures of my mare and a lot of you said she was probably a varnish roan. I've read up on it some recently and I'd be kind of surprised if she wasn't a varnish roan...the only appy characteristic she doesn't have is the striped hooves, but she has four white socks. I'm just wondering if anyone else has a varnish roan and if they changed as rapidly as my mare. I'm stunned at how much her coat as has changed over the winter. Is this typical? I'm just curious. She's also pinto, which is obvious in the first two pictures. I'm just really interested in her color, because it changed so quickly and is pretty unique in my mind




Thanks for any feedback!

6 months






yearling (winter 2009)






2y/o (summer 2010)






3y/o... now (spring 2011) *sorry for weird angled picture*






spots on her nose (last summer)






spots on her nose now






She doesn't even look like the same horse to me sometimes xD Good thing she's kept the same personality the whole time, or I actually might be worried someone swapped her for another horse! lol


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 24, 2011)

I owned this horse from a weanling til he was 10. I can not find the pictures right now but he was born a bay with a few white spots, 2 back socks and a star. When I got him, he was already starting to roan. By 3-4 he was he was completely roaned and this picture is probably about 8.

 






 

I will try to find those baby pics. But yes, they change quickly.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had several.

This was our past herdsire, a black varnish roan/near leopard/splash appaloosa:











A mare I used to own, a black snowcap/varnish roan:

Lacey

I've had a few other varnish foals but I'd have to hunt up photos.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> I've had several.
> 
> This was our past herdsire, a black varnish roan/near leopard/splash appaloosa:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures! The stallion is beautiful, he's very different looking.


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 25, 2011)

I have many, you can see them on my website www.CheyAutRanch.com

On the mini mares page is Sage, Nikki, Dream, and Melody.

On the stallions page, Chianti is a spotted blanket but also has the varnish roan going on, same with Gambler. (can't see it as well in Chainti's pics there, it's more appearent in the summer).

Each has a link to their photo album.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 25, 2011)

CheyAut said:


> I have many, you can see them on my website www.CheyAutRanch.com
> 
> On the mini mares page is Sage, Nikki, Dream, and Melody.
> 
> ...



They're all beautiful.I love Sage's coloring a lot



Oh, and Design is gorgeous!


----------



## Eohippus (Apr 25, 2011)

We've got one! I need to take some better pictures, with an actual nice clip job. His spots on his rump are dime size or smaller so they're often hard to see. In his varnishing you can see a lot of spots though!

Starchief Color Code, aka "Cody"


----------



## CheyAut (May 4, 2011)

JaiteraMiniatures said:


> They're all beautiful.I love Sage's coloring a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Design is gorgeous!


Thank you very much!


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 5, 2011)

I have a filly that I am wondering if she will roan out. She is showing I think signs of mottling on inside of lip. Do you have any very young photos of your roan? Like weeks old? Love to see them.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 5, 2011)

JaiteraMiniatures said:


> Thanks for the pictures! The stallion is beautiful, he's very different looking.



I like him too


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 5, 2011)

what did lacy look like as a young baby?


----------



## Ashley (May 5, 2011)

I used to own a varnish roan. The only areas on her that werent white were where the bones are. LIke the legs, face area. Shes actually the mare in my profile pic to the left. She was born solid black.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 5, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> what did lacy look like as a young baby?


I haven't seen photos but was told by her breeder she was born black with a roany snowcap


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 5, 2011)

My little girl is black not roaning out yet or any snowcapping can that come out with time? new to the appy stuff


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 5, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> My little girl is black not roaning out yet or any snowcapping can that come out with time? new to the appy stuff


Yes she could appy color with time, may be months or years, and if so more than likely will be appy roaning, most the other patterns its either very obvious at birth or there's hints/signs they're hiding a pattern.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 5, 2011)

whats the hints of hiding a pattern butt white? I was so hoping she would have patterns like spots


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (May 5, 2011)

TPs flat rock acres said:


> I have a filly that I am wondering if she will roan out. She is showing I think signs of mottling on inside of lip. Do you have any very young photos of your roan? Like weeks old? Love to see them.



I wish I did! The first photo is the day she came to live with us at 6 months old. Before then we only took a few photos, but they were on a computer that crashed



She was SOLID black though...maybe a little bit of light hair across her butt, but even her skin was black! Her nose turned pink over the last few years...which is by far the strangest appy characteristic to me lol. Skin going from black to pink is quite impressive



haha.


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2011)

I have photos of a couple but they are at home, so will have to share later... and yes, roans are born solid- some roan out pretty fast within a couple of years, and some take quite a few years to finish


----------



## HGFarm (May 5, 2011)

Here is my filly Kitty as a new foal... solid black except for her star- no hint of white underneath....






Then just at about 3 months old after being clipped... you can see it starting already.






I am just clipping her for this year- I can see more white under there, and will post pics once I am done, but I believe she will varnish out.

Here is another filly I had by a leopard stallion and out of a varnish roan mare that CheyAut has now...

As a weanling:






And as a yearling and still coloring:


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 6, 2011)

that looks like my girl only my girl has black hoofs. She has the silver coloring coming through now more not as black black. Still black along her spine but sides and legs are lightening up I see.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 8, 2011)

Is my boy a varnish roan? He was solid brown when he was born.


----------



## CZP1 (May 8, 2011)

My link

Here is my mini Cheyenne. It is from a continuous drive from our driving club last year. People think he is a pintoloosa, but sire is a minimal spot appaloosa and mom was a very loud gray appy!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 8, 2011)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Is my boy a varnish roan? He was solid brown when he was born.


Yes! You're boy looks to be spotted blanket plus varnish roan!


----------



## HGFarm (May 8, 2011)

I agree, a varnish roan with spots over his rear.


----------



## CheyAut (May 9, 2011)

Sage roaned VERY quickly. I got her as a 2 y/o, already very roaned, but I have baby pics and growing up.











6 months






yearling






2 years






Now


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2011)

Do people show varnish roans in a color class? Varnish is a new term to me and I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## CheyAut (May 12, 2011)

Varnish roans are appy, so they would go in multi color, and would likely not do well against the flashy pintos and spotted appies.


----------



## HGFarm (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Jess, not a big color candidate. Big blankets with spots, leopards and patterns like that tend to do well in color classes.


----------

